# Crown molding help



## Caston (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I'm new here and not sure where to find the info.
Question is, with an 8' ceiling, what is the best size crown molding to use. I've seen some that just take over the room and looks way too big.I've seen some that is so small I wondered why they even put it up in the first place. Is it all up to personal opion or is there kind of a guide?
I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but thanks for the help in advanced.
Caston


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

Really it's just person choice. But usually on an 8' ceiling I'd go with a 3-4" in crown, that's not going to overpower anything. But I've also had to put up a stacked crown with 5 1/2" crown in a room with 8' ceilings and it didn't look too bad.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

As stared above, it's personal preference. I like 2-3/4" on 8' ceilings. If you've replaced base and/or door casing with something wider than standard, crown should also be wider.....


----------



## gibear2k5 (Apr 6, 2009)

Large room (master bed, living/family rooms, theater) w/ 8 foot ceilings I like to install 4" crown.

Smaller rooms (walk in closets, bathrooms, and office) I like the 3" stuff.


----------



## Caston (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll try to get samples and see how it looks.


----------



## gibear2k5 (Apr 6, 2009)

Be sure to show us pictures when your done.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I just went through this very process for 8' ceiling in my home. I tacked up a few samples which revealed that smaller is better for the lower ceiling - we went with a 3.5" and are very pleased now that it's all up.


----------

